# Cache Valley from the air



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I went on a brief flight around Logan last Saturday. It was a pretty day, so I took some pics. Here are a few of them.

Pavlik


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool. Great shots.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

That's awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I like the first one best.


----------

